# Has anyone ever used their screens for paper-making? :)



## kasabian (Oct 26, 2007)

Bit of a strange question I know, but I was wondering if anyone here has ever used their screens to make paper!

Since for paper-making, you need a mesh screen to pour the paper pulp onto, a screen-printing screen would work ok, I think! But I don't know...

I'm always interested in arts and crafts and stuff like this, so I might give it a go. Been reading up on it. Looks interesting!


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

I've thought about it. I think the fine mesh should work quite well. What I haven't been able to figure out is how to get the pulpy proto-paper out of the screen. Unlike a deckle and mesh system you can't just pull out the mesh and gently peel the paper off. Since I haven't figured out a solution to that, I haven't tried it yet.


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

Solmu said:


> What I haven't been able to figure out is how to get the pulpy proto-paper out of the screen. Unlike a deckle and mesh system you can't just pull out the mesh and gently peel the paper off.


Could you turn it upside down and squeegee the mesh from the back side to loosen the paper? I have no idea if that would work, but that's how I get mashed potatoes out of my wire strainer (with a rubber spatula) and it works pretty well.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

Jasonda said:


> Could you turn it upside down and squeegee the mesh from the back side to loosen the paper?



I don't know, but I don't think so. For one thing the paper would have to drop an inch, which is potentially problematic, for another when I made paper I'm pretty sure I had to actually lift the paper and hand peel a corner.


On second thought... I read that as "squeeze", but squeegeeing does have some potential. I still don't think it would work, but it might. The even pressure might allow it to fall in a wave. At the same time, there'd be little reason for it to move. But maybe the water still soaked in being pushed by the squeegee would be enough. Could be worth experimenting with.


Hmmm, okay, this also _might_ work: make a frame (out of dowel or whatever) that fits inside the back of the screenprinting frame. Then when you lift the screen out, you can remove the dowel, which gives you clearance to get your finger in and peel the paper. The downside is that it will be harder to delicately lay the paper from mesh to drying board (you'll have to actually lift it clear of the frame), but it would probably work.


I haven't done much papermaking though, so maybe someone with more experience would have some better ideas than that.


----------



## bdmowers (8 mo ago)

Solmu said:


> I've thought about it. I think the fine mesh should work quite well. What I haven't been able to figure out is how to get the pulpy proto-paper out of the screen. Unlike a deckle and mesh system you can't just pull out the mesh and gently peel the paper off. Since I haven't figured out a solution to that, I haven't tried it yet.


I use silk screen, 160 mesh, over a mould and with a deckle and make plant-derived papers with this. When dry, the paper peels right off. It is poly screen, so nothing sticks to it.


----------

